# Underwater waterfall illusion



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/10/creating-waterfall-illusion-underwater.html

discus.

i think it's got a novelty factor, but it feels a little cheesy to me.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe cheesy but I like the thought work that was put into it though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Indeed, it does have some cheese to it, but you've got to admit that the idea is ingenious, and the effect in person must be visually stunning.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I think its gorgeous.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont think its cheesy at all... Really lovely.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I gotta give it a tumbs up too. If it works well like the pics show it.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheesie? No way!

There was a lot of thought and originality put into that. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I like it. I've tried to make one of these before.... It didn't work.

With the right aquascape something like this would look beautiful.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea.. that kind of thing takes alot of work, like the article said, you would have to replace sand every few weeks b/c it doesnt always go back into the 'waterfall'
Really cool though.
ps. saw this thing a few months ago


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I am not someone to ask about cheezy. I like the Scuba Guy. 

W


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, i used to have of them : ) and a big pink/purple 'mountain' thing that had 2 wholes through it


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Me like it.
And ... yes, I have a castle with towers and windows .... loaches love it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I like it too. It's a step off from the natural planted tank where your goal is to have everything natural and no actificial things.
But I have to admit, it is stunning in it's own catagory.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a youtube vid of a simple waterfall;






It's an ingenious idea, but not something I would use.


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

According to the January 08 tfh magazine "stones and sand are used to create the image", no bubbles. Amazing tank.

Sean


----------

